# Viper4103v car shuts down after 20 mins



## ldelamiell (Mar 22, 2013)

I received a viper4103v for christmas and best buy installed it. It seem to work fine at first but now when using auto start it will shut down after about 20 minutes. My son noticed after he was trying to troubleshoot it that you hit the lock on the fob then opened the door and it wasnt locked then it died about 20 minutes later when pulling out onto a busy road. He told me I have to hit lock, then unlock doors and put key in. I thought I did that the other day but really don't remember if I hit the unlock button. But if the door wasnt locked I probably just opened it. It is scaring me to death. When I don't use the remote start I have no problems with it just shutting off. I am sure I can take it back to best buy but wondered if you have ever heard of this. I didnt get a manual and best buy never gave me the box back after installation so I am not sure if it even came with a manual.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ldelamiell said:


> I received a viper4103v for christmas and best buy installed it. It seem to work fine at first but now when using auto start it will shut down after about 20 minutes. My son noticed after he was trying to troubleshoot it that you hit the lock on the fob then opened the door and it wasnt locked then it died about 20 minutes later when pulling out onto a busy road. He told me I have to hit lock, then unlock doors and put key in. I thought I did that the other day but really don't remember if I hit the unlock button. But if the door wasnt locked I probably just opened it. It is scaring me to death. When I don't use the remote start I have no problems with it just shutting off. I am sure I can take it back to best buy but wondered if you have ever heard of this. I didnt get a manual and best buy never gave me the box back after installation so I am not sure if it even came with a manual.



Yes they come with a manual, usually they show you all the feature's but its best practice to give one. 20 minute run time is the default run time, they can change this if you wish. If the unit wasn't put in right, why did you not go back immediately? Bring your receipt, tell them it never worked right(locks) and you want this either fixed or refunded as they usually changer for each feature..........

Often wires will lose there connection, and feature's will stop working over time.......If they claim to be MECP certified, demand they fix it right or a full refund.


----------



## ldelamiell (Mar 22, 2013)

Honestly there was some question if it really was the viper remote start. My husband replaced the icm, crank positiong sensor, tuned the car up and a couple other parts, after all that realized it started after viper was installed. We did go back to best buy and asked to just remove it at this point, if at all to rule that out. They did give us a store credit as it has been 4 months which is fine with us. It now does not just stall but it has been not starting at times. Like tonight I drove the car for 40 minutes stopped and shut it off, started it back up drove another 15 minutes, stopped and shut off for about 15 minutes. Got back in car and it just turned over and wouldnt start. My son had told me to turn key to on for 15 minutes then it should start. It did I drove 10 minutes, stopped and it stalled then it started but stalled immediately. I let it sit again then it started and I made it back home after 45 minutes. Shut car off and it started no problem, shut it off for 10 minutes and started no problem. The symptoms with the viper halted immediately since removed but still having starting issues. Been reading forums and wondering of it is a passlock issue. Just really strange since viper removed its not just stalling in the middle of the road. Any thoughts????


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Are you getting a "check engine/service engine soon" type light on the dash?

BG


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> Are you getting a "check engine/service engine soon" type light on the dash?
> 
> BG


 Yeah if it was pass lock the dashboard security light would light off, since i don't know what make or model I really can't help you.

Older GM'S had passlocks that wore out after the aging process, Cant really give you mechanical advice as Ive not seen the car.


----------

